# Curado CU-100



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I took apart and cleaned up one of my 100's. It is slick and smooth now, and seems to work great in all ways, but there was something I don't understand, and hope I did not lose a part. I did not see a spring to cause the BNT2404 anti-reverse pawl to move toward and catch on the BNT2398 anti-reverse rachet. What causes the pawl to move to catch the ratchet?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Physics.

Did you play with it before you put the side cover back on? When you turn the main gear the wrong way, the teeth should catch it and engage it.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It did not seem right until it was assembled, then it worked. But, is the pawl catching the rachet or is it just the anti-reverse bearing causing it to seem to work? It looked as though parts of the drag system have friction on the pawl and cause it to move, but not sure.


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

There is a spring for the clutch pawl, and the reel will not work without it. If it is clicking back, then it may just be grease on the parts that is allowing some form of friction to return the mechanism.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Zimbass said:


> There is a spring for the clutch pawl, and the reel will not work without it. If it is clicking back, then it may just be grease on the parts that is allowing some form of friction to return the mechanism.


That is my worry. Even though it is working, I want to know why. Can you point out the spring from the attached?


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

There isn't any spring that hooks to the anti reverse pawl #2404. It has 2 thin leaves that clip over the ratchet gear. As the rathcet gear turns forward, friction between the leaves and the gear cause the pawl to lift up so it doesn't bounce. When the gear turns backwards, friction rotates the pawl down where it will catch a tooth of the gear. That pawl is a backup to the anti reverse clutch in your side cover. the AR clutch in the side cover should catch as soon as the handle turns backwards at all. The pawl takes a bit longer to catch which is why there was so much back play in older reels that only had pawls. The only way to know if the pawl is working is to watch it with the side cover off. If the leaves are to loose, it won;t grab as well as it should. If they are to tight, there will be a constant rubbing feel to the reel. Many people remove that pawl because the reel runs smoother without it and it's just an emergency backup in case the AR clutch in the side cover fails.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I couldn't have described it better myself. Great job Pro Reel!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

I take all of mine out when the reel is new.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Thank you *Pro Reel*, that made perfect sense and I feel better!


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry whitebassfisher if I confused you. You were talking anti-reverse pawl, and I was talking clutch pawl.

Would help to read the question correctly first, before answering !! 

Just had a shoulder replacement, and the meds don't help. Mind you it does not help when the years pile up either


----------



## Tx Grizzly (Mar 3, 2006)

OOPS just saw another reply with the answer... ^_^ 
bnt2404 has two "flexible" wings that ride on bnt 2398 and when the reel starts to roll backwards those two wings pull the pawl into the teeth to stop it from going backwards. the two flexible wings sandwich bnt 2398... not sure if i described it well enough but that is how it works...


----------

